# Cartrophen and Metacam.



## Sparkles (15 April 2012)

In dogs, I'm with the understanding that it shouldn't be used in conjunction with Metacam, as it can lead to blood clotting and the dog should be taken off the Metacam for a period of time before administering the Cartrophen.

Is there truth in this and if so, would it be the same for equines?


Just curious.


----------



## WandaMare (15 April 2012)

Vet said same to me about my dog, he had cartrophen last year and I was told to wait 48 hours after last dose of metacam. Not sure about equines but I guess it would be the same.


----------



## Sparkles (15 April 2012)

Interesting.

Only wondering as I've only just found that piece of information about it today. A previous horse we lost a few years back, had started Cartrophen for his hocks [had the first 3] but then came down with laminitis and was on metacam straight away. Horse had extremely chronic lami and ended up with his organs failing. Nothing was mentioned about the risk of cartrophen and metacam to us though, which is why I'm now just curious about it. Nothing can change or be done about it now, but was just a pondering. Everything was dodgy about that case however. [His legs had swollen up overnight randomly with lymphangitis, vet came out, administered injection straight away and told to turn out overnight....within 12 hours, horse was suffering from a chronic lami attack. Vets refused blankly that a steroid had not been used on him to help take the legs down...yet never got told what had been injected to him either. But that's a different story!]


Cynical musings.


----------



## Aru (15 April 2012)

Carthrophen and Metacam can be used together they have different modes of action. 

The reason that they are not generally used together as metacam is an antiinflammatory and using it early on can lead to greater exercise as the animal will not feel pain.Premature return to exercise can aggravate injurys.

Carprofen however is a different drug...and should not be used with metacam as they are both NSAIDS and there is no benifit to using both just an increased risk of side effects.


----------



## alsiola (15 April 2012)

Aru said:



			Carthrophen and Metacam can be used together they have different modes of action.
		
Click to expand...

While I think it is perhaps being extremely cautious, the datasheet does say:




			NSAIDs and in particular aspirin should not be used in combination with pentosan polysulfate sodium as they may affect thrombocyte adhesion and potentiate the anticoagulant activity of the product. Corticosteroids have been shown to be antagonistic to a number of actions of pentosan polysulfate sodium. Furthermore, use of anti-inflammatory drugs may result in a premature increase in the dog's activity, which may interfere with the therapeutic activity of the product.
Do not use concurrently with steroids or non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, including aspirin and phenylbutazone.
		
Click to expand...


----------

